# Is it worth it to replace my exterior wall insulation?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just replacing insulation for other insulation will not have any payback schedule unless the older insulation was improperly installed of missing in locations.

Opening up the wall and air sealing prior to insulating will have a net impact of air tightness and efficiency.


----------



## Optical1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Just replacing insulation for other insulation will not have any payback schedule unless the older insulation was improperly installed of missing in locations.
> 
> Opening up the wall and air sealing prior to insulating will have a net impact of air tightness and efficiency.


Thanks for the quick response! I suppose I have always assumed that old rock-wool insulation is less efficient than modern fiberglass insulation at the same thickness. Thanks for saving me the added work associated with removing and replacing all that drywall/insulation. Now if I could only find a way to lower my heating bill...


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Optical1 said:


> Now if I could only find a way to lower my heating bill...


Look into passive solar...It can be dirt cheap and effective if your handy...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Air Seal and insulate as well. Keeping that heat inside the home will make it much cheaper than heating the great outdoors.


----------

